# Wild plant ID



## bluesand (Jan 8, 2014)

a friend took me to a river and found 2 plants.
wanted to know if its a terrestrial or aquatic plant.

g search the first pic looks like Bacopa monnieri dunno of the other one.

help plz


----------



## bluesand (Jan 8, 2014)

anyone?

UPDATE: plant in the 3 and 4 pics are melting and turning yellow


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Last pics show some water cress and _Persicaria _(growing up out of the water). Unsure of species.

And yes, _Bacopa monnieri._


----------



## bluesand (Jan 8, 2014)

thank you for the response


----------

